# HO layout



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

Hello.
I am fairly new here and to MRR.
I had a layout back in the 90s but we had to dismantle it when we build a new garage.

I got into woodworking at that time.
I missed my trains and I have a grandson that wants to build and run one so I got back into it.

My previous layout was DC and I wanted to try DCC.
I have a Ditigtrax 5amp Super Chief starter set.

Below is my temporary layout to see what DCC and MRR is all about before I build a permanent one.

The turnouts are Fast Tracks #8 for the main line and #4 for the switching.









Please feel free to comment.

Dale


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

looks good, couple of main lines for 'rail fanning' / continuous running..
and a good switching area, I'm assuming the switch area will be the one 'closest' to you??


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

looks good. I would make the programming track part of the layout and control it with a DPDT switch.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Please attach the Anyrail file.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Are you going to bring locos from the switching area to the main line runs? If so how do you get them there? I only see one switch to the mainline area and you would have to back trains in, maybe Im missing something. I agree with southern about the programming track too, make it a part of the layout


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

As per Southern's request.


View attachment Fast Tracks Number 4.Ver.1.0.any


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

txdyna65 said:


> Are you going to bring locos from the switching area to the main line runs? If so how do you get them there? I only see one switch to the mainline area and you would have to back trains in, maybe Im missing something. I agree with southern about the programming track too, make it a part of the layout


The only engines from the switching track to main will be switch engines.

I have thought of making the programming track part of the main track and I might do that yet.

This a temporary test track layout.
I want to see how a railroad runs and what mistakes I have made before I try a permanent type layout.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

if you put the programming track as part of the lay out remember to put insulating joiners on both tracks. so you will not program ALL the trains on the lay out.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I agree with Kenny. Even tho only switch engines may be using
that one track, you would find much better operating capabilities
if you make a DOUBLE CROSSOVER, where you have only one,
between tracks 3 and 4 (in the bottom section, numbering from the top).
That way a loco could go forward or backward into the yard.

Don


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

This is reason this is a temporary layout.
To find these types of errors.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## morgun 30 (Feb 25, 2014)

*your lay out*

I really like it. I've been playing around trying to put a yard inside the loop, but what you did makes a lot of sense and allows for so much more. What are the over-all dimensions? Thanks, Morgun 30


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

I have the same problem with my first layout the Super Pretzel. Putting in more sidings but the switcher has to travel mainline? Thinking about adding 52"x12" extension on left side of layout? 

Doing more planning now than just jumping in and laying track.

DT


----------

